# best antenna



## alv (Aug 13, 2002)

While I love the XM stations, I get dropouts more often than I would have expected or like - mostly in wooded areas around boston. I have a Terk (XM2?). Are there better antennas out there? Will I have less problems in the winter?

Thanks for any help


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

The Terk TRK-SR20S works great on my car! 
Of course, this is a Sirius antenna!

Anyway, enough teasing... You will probably have amplified problems come winter. Snow and rain will make foliage harder to get a signal through than leaves/plants without it.


----------

